# New Intercooler



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think I need to upgrade my intercooler from the stock BB one... I still get pinging occasionally at 10psi and when it gets hot I'm affraid it will only get worse.

Anyone know of a good location I can find a FMIC? I want to spend about 250...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ebay!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dammit I already got your opinion mike!  

all the ebay ones are like 275+ for those big clunky ones... I want one like you were selling...

In other words I wanna be like Mike :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get something not as wide, trust me. I think a 24-25"w x 10" h x2-3" d would be pretty darn good


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah exactly, nothing on ebay is small... or too small... I'd prefer something closer to 2.5" (thickness)


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the FMIC i ran on the old car was a 28*8.5*3 (including endtanks)...i picked up the core for about $300 by itself and made the endtanks....it worked really well. iirc the forge 104 intercooler 22*7*2.75 is about $340 from JGY....may want to go that route, arent wes and tommy running that one?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I looked at that one on the JGY site but I think my wife would kill me if I spent that much... 

I left it as my last resort but I've bid on a Spearco unit on ebay... 27.5x5x2.7

I can't tell what type of intercooler it is because the pictures don't show inside the endtanks... are spearco intercoolers all the same?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> . iirc the forge 104 intercooler 22*7*2.75 is about $340 from JGY....may want to go that route, arent wes and tommy running that one?



yea, im running that FMIC with your intercooler piping and it fits perfect.

james, why dont you get a polished starion one, like this on off ebay?









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2474677379&category=33742&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

my piping is already setup for an IC like the one mike was selling... when I first had them done up I knew I might go with a larger IC so I left some length in the pipe so I could just cut off some and fit a larger IC in...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You could front-mount a GTi-R IC if you're looking to do it for cheap.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Harris said:


> You could front-mount a GTi-R IC if you're looking to do it for cheap.


Yeah tear the AC out and slam it where the condensor coil was... That would be nice! 

I like the forge for the $$$


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd do it. My AC doesn't work!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

www.streetimports.com


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey that seems very promising! Thanks!

Anyone know anything about Yonaka Motorsports Intercoolers? What kind of core are they? Does anyone run one?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

James said:


> Hey that seems very promising! Thanks!
> 
> Anyone know anything about Yonaka Motorsports Intercoolers? What kind of core are they? Does anyone run one?


www.yonakamotorsports.com is their actual site. Seems pretty solid/professional to me. The medium size is the one I hope to snag sometime soon....


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

I have the really big one on my 91 SE-R fits like a glove god i luv plasma cutters,if only someone can post a pic for me...


----------

